# Getting married to an Italian and residency



## Dev22 (Feb 9, 2021)

Hi, I'm a UK citizen with an Italian girlfriend. We're living currently in the UK but planning to move to Italy in the Spring and to get married and live there. I understand that it will take some years to get residency. But my question is... in the meantime do I need any kind of visa to remain in Italy?

Thanks


----------



## Italia-Mx (Jan 14, 2009)

Yes, if you intend to remain in Italy longer than 90 days, you need to apply for a visa before you enter.


----------



## GeordieBorn (Jul 15, 2016)

Congratulations! I think Italia-Mx is likely correct, but once married things would/will be easier. If it is intended to get married within the 90 days I suspect you may need to then come back to the UK and then apply for a VISA here in the UK. This site here might be of some help.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Dev22 said:


> I understand that it will take some years to get residency.


I think you're mixing things up. Residency once married would be just filling out the paperwork. You might be thinking of permanent residency but you don't need to worry about that unless you get divorced.

Might be smarter to get married in the UK first but if the plan is to get married in less than ninety days I wouldn't bother with a visa.


----------



## Dev22 (Feb 9, 2021)

Hi everyone, 

Many thanks for your replies. Very helpful. 

Yes, we intend to get married in Rome, where my girlfriend's family are, within 90 days of arrival in Italy. I don't need permanent residency, just the right to stay and work in Italy. 

I'm understanding that I don't therefore need to apply for a visa.


----------



## GeordieBorn (Jul 15, 2016)

This EU link might be of comfort./use.


----------



## Dev22 (Feb 9, 2021)

GeordieBorn said:


> This EU link might be of comfort./use.


Thank you


----------



## Italia-Mx (Jan 14, 2009)

I think it's correct that if you intend to marry within 90 days of entering Italy, there will no need to apply for a visa -- but in order to make a marriage to an Italian in Italy happen in 90 days, the foreigner must first pay a visit to the British Embassy in Rome.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Reality is even if the marriage is after the ninety days nothing will happen.

They'd have to find him.

Get a judge to order his expulsion. 

When he doesn't leave wag their fingers at him.

At any point he gets married the expulsion order becomes null and void. 

They know this . They know they have better things to do with their time. They won't waste their time.


----------



## Dev22 (Feb 9, 2021)

Thanks for the replies.


----------

